# Forum > News > Community Chat > Anime >  So you thought senpai wouldn't notice you?

## fearfart

I'm not sure if this is more off-topic than anime but as an avid lover of the yandere archetype I am both curious and just a little bit fearful at the things a 'yandere facebook' bring us.
In case my Yuno finds ownedcore somehow - hi honey!  :Cool:

----------


## Parog

You do NOT want Yuno to find you. 

Everytime I see that face, I can't unhear it; "Yuuuuuuuuukiiiiiiiiiiiiiii~". That show took it to the extreme, and plot twisted it to make it twice as ****ed up as it possibly could ever be. (No spoilers, but those of you who watched Mirai Nikki know.)

----------


## All.Maybe

Hi, Thank you very much for your help!

----------


## fearfart

> Hi, Thank you very much for your help!


glad to help you work out the website  :Smile:

----------


## mendiki

Hy! which category you've seen. Organic shop in Pakistan - Health care, Skin Care & Natural Weight loss

----------


## infantileroyal

Hi, I can't thank you enough for your assistance. foodle

----------


## GalinaBlanca

I fully support you

----------

